
Show HN: Free, Serverless Node.js cron jobs - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/interfaces/timer/README.md
======
dylburger
Hi y'all, Pipedream co-founder and engineer here. We shipped the first version
of Pipedream last October, and have heard a lot of requests for an API and CLI
to programmatically manage workflows. We shipped the first public version of
both, and this README highlights how you can use them to run any Node.js code
on a schedule.

For example, you can use the CLI to run this script every 15 seconds:

    
    
      echo 'console.log("Hello, world")' > cronjob.js
      pd deploy --run cronjob.js --timer --frequency 15s  # cron expressions also supported with --cron
    

At this stage, we're looking for any and all feedback on these interfaces.
What can we improve? What works and what doesn't? What else do you want to do
but can't? Let us know in comments here or on our Slack community [1].

Behind the scenes, we package your Node.js code into a Pipedream component [2]
- just a terse way to express Node.js code and its metadata in a reusable way.
This interface will improve and evolve over time, but we'd love any feedback
y'all have on the component API, too.

If you haven't explored the Pipedream platform at large, give it a go at
[https://pipedream.com](https://pipedream.com) . We let you run serverless
workflows, hosted on Pipedream infra, optimized for integrations between
services. You can think of us like a Zapier for developers. Check out the docs
at

[https://docs.pipedream.com](https://docs.pipedream.com)

Happy to answer any questions below - thanks for the read!

[1] [http://pipedream.com/community](http://pipedream.com/community)

[2]
[https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/COMPONE...](https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/COMPONENT-
API.md)

